# Forum Posters you miss



## Rilvor (Sep 2, 2011)

It's been a while since the forum has had one of these threads, so without further ado let's get a thread going for the forgotten forum personalities you miss.

Seratuhl - I really do miss this person's hilarious antics and posts. I believe it was DarkTalbain that once said "Anytime Rilvor and Seratuhl show up in a thread, magic happens." Good times. It is only years later I realize Seratuhl is a professional Chef, the same thing I trained to be.

Wolf-Bone - Not nearly as hilarious as the above, but the outlandish posts were still a fun read. The forum is much more stagnant without them.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 2, 2011)

Sertuhl as well.
Gol, Misty, TundraWolfBlade, Monak, MidiWolf, Erro, Coffinberry. Basically most of the people who were around in the community threads/mugshot threads when I joined almost exactly four years ago... wow, that's scary.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 2, 2011)

Dammit, I just realized Wolf-Bone hasn't posted. He's fucking crazy.

I'm sad now.


----------



## Cain (Sep 2, 2011)

Ain't been around here long enough to miss someone. They're still all here! xD


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 2, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Dammit, I just realized Wolf-Bone hasn't posted. He's fucking crazy.
> 
> I'm sad now.



He's permab&


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 2, 2011)

gatodecafe and the guy in my sig


"look it was just a bird okay, now if you had seen this person you would have wanted to kilt her bird too, she would hit me and all i did was hit her back, but the higher way"

That is some damn good posting.


----------



## Cain (Sep 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> gatodecafe and the guy in my sig
> 
> 
> "look it was just a bird okay, now if you had seen this person you would have wanted to kilt her bird too, she would hit me and all i did was hit her back, but the higher way"
> ...



I swear Gatode posted a thread a day ago...


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 2, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I swear Gatode posted a thread a day ago...


Yeah I think he did but other then that he hasn't been around much 
i miss getting unreasonably angry at him


----------



## Fay V (Sep 2, 2011)

I miss Icky


----------



## Riavis (Sep 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I miss Icky



I feel ashamed for not noticing the lack of Icky posts :c


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2011)

Skittle.

:C


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 2, 2011)

The better version of Jashwa.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 2, 2011)

I sort of miss William, the Dhole who posted 300 times in four days then disappeared.
That's all who I can mention in this short time I've been here.


----------



## Cain (Sep 2, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I feel ashamed for not noticing the lack of Icky posts :c


Omigod I just noticed his absence too. :c


----------



## Riavis (Sep 2, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Omigod I just noticed his absence too. :c



Where in the world is Icky?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 2, 2011)

Wolf-bone, Oni, Xipoid (post more!), Francis as ANGRY RUSSIAN GUY, Seratuhl, Beef Ramen, Whitenoise, that guy who made FUUUUCK threads in R&R whose name I can't remember. Probably some more if I were willing to give it more thought.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 2, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> I sort of miss William, the Dhole who posted 300 times in four days then disappeared.
> That's all who I can mention in this short time I've been here.


It's weird that this is the only name I can think of too .-.

guy was a pretty cool dude.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 2, 2011)

I really miss WB posts :c And ANGRY RUSSIAN GUY had shitposting down to an art.
I guess I never really thought to miss Skittle and Icky on here, 'cause I see them elsewhere. But now that you mention it, it really sucks! Gaz and Ley hardly post anymore either. And Asswings got permabanned, which is :c


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 2, 2011)

Haven't been around long enough to say, really. Wolf-Bone was a cool dude though.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 2, 2011)

Endless Humiliation


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I miss Icky


 


LizardKing said:


> Wolf-bone Xipoid


 


barefootfoof said:


> Skittle and Icky


I'm sad now :C


----------



## Aetius (Sep 2, 2011)

Alot of the people that went to that other forum that which shall not be named.


----------



## Tabasco (Sep 2, 2011)

Atrakaj and Whitenoise. One of them is a close friend off FAF anyway, but the other one escaped.


----------



## Aden (Sep 2, 2011)

Rouge2


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 2, 2011)

toonces


----------



## Azure (Sep 2, 2011)

Paul_Revere, EssayBlade, come to think of it, that's about it. Loads of generics come and go, but the legends live on.



LizardKing said:


> that guy who made FUUUUCK threads in R&R whose name I can't remember


Naffy? Who was NotAFox who is now Jude Prudence.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 2, 2011)

Axelfox, he's such a bucket of lulz.

Whitenoise, because I liked his posts.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 2, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> ... Coffinberry. Basically most of the people who were around in the community threads/mugshot threads when I joined almost exactly four years ago... wow, that's scary.


 She was a cool person, I do miss her posts as well.


LizardKing said:


> Oni



I was trying to remember his name when I posted this last night, but I could not remember it. I never saw anyone else troll Wolf-Bone harder than him.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2011)

Azure said:


> Loads of generics come and go, but the legends live on.



Some generics never leave. :>

Forever and ever.

Also, I can't 'member anyone specifically. Horrible memory probably.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 2, 2011)

Everyone who has made me laugh and is now gone.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 2, 2011)

Azure said:


> Naffy? Who was NotAFox who is now Jude Prudence.



That's the one


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 2, 2011)

Seratuhl and Jelly.

Most of the Holegans who don't post anymore or rarely do.


----------



## Deo (Sep 2, 2011)

Icky, Asswings, Wolf-Bone, and I have not seen JesusFish post in a while.

And Jesie isn't on much here, so does she count? I miss my Jesumsss.


----------



## Azure (Sep 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Some generics never leave. :>
> 
> Forever and ever.
> 
> Also, I can't 'member anyone specifically. Horrible memory probably.


There are a lot of generics being listed ITT. They stick around like peanut butter on the roof of your mouth, wholly unpleasant despite being mildly palatable to begin with.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 2, 2011)

Nylak.


----------



## Sar (Sep 2, 2011)

Never thought I'd say this but _Brazen_.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 2, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Never thought I'd say this but _Brazen_.



He was a fun guy. That and Paxil.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2011)

Grycho.

Helluva funny guy. 'Tis a shame he doesn't post here anymore.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 2, 2011)

TashkentFox :V

But seriously, all this talk of posters gone is making me kinda :c


----------



## Aetius (Sep 2, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> TashkentFox :V



Never ever ever EVER speak of that name again.


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Sep 2, 2011)

We haven't had a good CyberFox thread in a while, come to think of it.


----------



## Larry (Sep 2, 2011)

I miss l33t power. :V

Nah, but in all seriousness, William, Skittle, Wolf-Bone, Ickeh, and one dude who stopped posting after he made a thread about Britney Spears (no, it's not eversleep). I miss them, god dammit. :'C


----------



## Qoph (Sep 2, 2011)

grimfag :< he's in a better place now though (literally)


----------



## Conker (Sep 2, 2011)

Wolfbone and Whitenoise.


----------



## Azure (Sep 2, 2011)

Just an FYI, Wolf-bone doesn't miss you. Any of you.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 2, 2011)

Azure said:


> Just an FYI, Wolf-bone doesn't miss you. Any of you.



Bam, disproved within half an hour.


----------



## Radiohead (Sep 2, 2011)

Hateful Bitch. *I thought they were banned, whoops. This just shows how much attention I pay.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Sep 2, 2011)

You know whats funny? Some guys think they literally are the community rather than the other way around.


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 2, 2011)

Fuzzy Alien​
for some reason​


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 2, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Never thought I'd say this but _Brazen_.


 Please dont tell me he got banned 
*a tear starts to come out of my eye*



Sollux said:


> Grycho.
> 
> Helluva funny guy. 'Tis a shame he doesn't post here anymore.


 p sure that guy changed his username


----------



## Takun (Sep 2, 2011)

Huey, Easog, Exto, Arc, Grim, David, KIMMERSET, HAYF, Shindo, and most of all insane Cyberfox


special mentions go to Cuttrfl and the dude who swore he could do alchemy.


----------



## William (Sep 2, 2011)

Larry said:


> Nah, but in all seriousness, William,


I was sweetly summoned by a choir of angels. Truly my day has been blessed and I may die happy.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2011)

WAIT, WAIT.

HOLY SHIT, I HAD A REMEMBRANCE THAT WASN'T ALREADY LISTED IN THIS THREAD.

Oh god I don't remember his name though. Something with "DJ" and/or "69"? Had a like a green and blue avatar? Posted a thread once asking how to cook drugs?

That guy, whoever he was.

Oh and Secret. How could I forget him? ):


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2011)

Takun said:


> Huey, Easog, Exto, Arc, Grim, David, KIMMERSET, HAYF, Shindo, and most of all insane Cyberfox
> 
> 
> special mentions go to Cuttrfl and the dude who swore he could do alchemy.



Easog, kimmerset, hayf, and shindo,

yup, gotta agree


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 2, 2011)

i yell at shindo to post
and he never does


i will make him today.


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i yell at shindo to post
> and he never does
> 
> 
> i will make him today.



get easog while you're at it :<

oh, I also miss whitenoise


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Oh god I don't remember his name though. Something with "DJ" and/or "69"? Had a like a green and blue avatar? Posted a thread once asking how to cook drugs?
> 
> That guy, whoever he was.


Ohshit, I remember that guy! That was entertaining 

Oh, and this "First ascendant", "Teejay the Golfaux". You know, the guy that believed he was literally going to turn into a furry.

Dude was crazy


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Please dont tell me he got banned
> *a tear starts to come out of my eye*


Not banned, just hasn't posted much the past month.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 2, 2011)

I miss Tango_D.  I thought he was funny.


----------



## Aden (Sep 2, 2011)

Azure said:


> Just an FYI, Wolf-bone doesn't miss you. Any of you.



Oh come on, I know WB loves me :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Sep 2, 2011)

Aden said:


> Oh come on, I know WB loves me :V


Actually, I think thats true.
But obviously I'm his favorite :V


----------



## BRN (Sep 2, 2011)

Do my own alt accounts count?


----------



## Fay V (Sep 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> WAIT, WAIT.
> 
> HOLY SHIT, I HAD A REMEMBRANCE THAT WASN'T ALREADY LISTED IN THIS THREAD.
> 
> ...



I miss secret so much


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2011)

I remember this vegan dude who was all about that shite, but at the same time, not a total douchebag about it.

wonder where he went. oh well. guess I'll have to convert everybody on my own \:c


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 2, 2011)

Milo said:


> get easog while you're at it :<
> 
> oh, I also miss whitenoise


i dont know what "easog" is.


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i dont know what "easog" is.



I should slap you with my dick :<


----------



## Qoph (Sep 2, 2011)

How about that guy that sent PMs to everyone asking for vore RPs


----------



## Bliss (Sep 2, 2011)

Recel.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 2, 2011)

Qoph said:


> How about that guy that sent PMs to everyone asking for vore RPs



LostAngel? Or is that a different creeper?


----------



## Recel (Sep 2, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Recel.



...Im watching Lizzie. Im always watching...


----------



## Bliss (Sep 2, 2011)

Recel said:


> ...Im watching Lizzie. Im always watching...


YOU POSTED! MY TRAP WORKED!


----------



## Recel (Sep 2, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> YOU POSTED! MY TRAP WORKED!



You and your diabolical plans!


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 2, 2011)

Milo said:


> I should slap you with my dick :<


do it.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 2, 2011)

William said:


> I was sweetly summoned by a choir of angels. Truly my day has been blessed and I may die happy.


Hey, it worked! We summoned a dhole!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 2, 2011)

Recel said:


> ...Im watching Lizzie. Im always watching...


Woot!


This thread is really depressing :C
Cause I remember alot of users that have left since I've joined and it's sad when they leave.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 2, 2011)

I haven't seen that one poster Fenno in a long time...he had so much potential, i hope he shows up again.


----------



## Recel (Sep 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Woot!



I hope this isnt a "I remember this sick bastrad! Burn him!" woot. More like a "Who the hell is this sick bastard? Burn him!" woot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 2, 2011)

Recel said:


> I hope this isnt a "I remember this sick bastrad! Burn him!" woot. More like a "Who the hell is this sick bastard? Burn him!" woot.


I remember you Recel, glad to see you posting.


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2011)

...fine I'll say it. SirRob :I


----------



## Recel (Sep 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I remember you Recel, glad to see you posting.



I was thinking about returning into social life atleast on the internet in the past two days. This thread and Lizzie gave a good reason.
And I remember you too and your "out of my ass" Off Topic topics.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 2, 2011)

Recel said:


> I was thinking about returning into social life atleast on the internet in the past two days. This thread and Lizzie gave a good reason.
> *And I remember you too and your "out of my ass" Off Topic topics. *


Do I ever think about the things I'm about to do?


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Do I ever think about the things I'm about to do?



that is why if you left, even for a day, the forum would crumble into despair.


----------



## Recel (Sep 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Do I ever think about the things I'm about to do?



If I remember correctly, you do plan in you life if I think about that topic about your dad in the R&R. But when it comes to posting in the Off Topic section... im not sure.

Im bad a quiz...


----------



## Larry (Sep 2, 2011)

William said:


> I was sweetly summoned by a choir of angels. Truly my day has been blessed and I may die happy.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 2, 2011)

Like Tides said, Fenno.
I also kind of miss Scotty.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 2, 2011)

Recel said:


> If I remember correctly, you do plan in you life if I think about that topic about your dad in the R&R. But when it comes to posting in the Off Topic section... im not sure.
> 
> Im bad a quiz...


I always prepare for long term things, cause honestly I think the universe is just fucking with me.  Better to be prepared for all foreseeable events, rather than be caught off guard by something you could've prevented.

As far as threads, I wing it.  Except this one thread idea I have saved on my computer, lemme put it this way even I'm doubting that I should post it.


AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Like Tides said, Fenno.
> I also kind of miss Scotty.


I miss Scotty too :C


----------



## Bliss (Sep 2, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> I haven't seen that one poster Fenno in a long time...he had so much potential, i hope he shows up again.


I liked him. Had the best username.



Recel said:


> This thread and Lizzie gave a good reason.


Bitches be thanking me. :3c


----------



## Recel (Sep 2, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Bitches be thanking me. :3c



Reading this made my smile, but I have no idea why.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 2, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Like Tides said, Fenno.
> I also kind of miss Scotty.



Scotty is still here but not nearly as often. His posts made me feel as though my creeper posts in Mugshots were completely normal (no offense to scotty)

Also, i think pine just randomly left. I think...


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I miss Icky


This post makes me sad. 



Also, I miss Whitenoise, Tashkentfox, and Ty Vulpine.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 2, 2011)

WHERE IS FLING!? 3;

He was so promising!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 2, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> This post makes me sad.


This thread is really depressing.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> This thread is really depressing.


Maybe some of them died in an accident! And we'll never know! D;


----------



## Recel (Sep 2, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Maybe some of them died in an accident! And we'll never know! D;



Thats an awfull thing to say, even if it has some truth in it.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Sep 2, 2011)

Haven't seen Icky in a while.
From what I'm reading, if I find out why I haven't seen a post, I will be depressed as well.
I also haven't seen Cam either.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 2, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Haven't seen Icky in a while.
> From what I'm reading, if I find out why I haven't seen a post, I will be depressed as well.
> I also haven't seen Cam either.


Icky has moved on from FAF. 

He's real lifing more nowadays. 

Also, he's bisexual now.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 2, 2011)

This thread teaches you a valuable lesson.

Appreciate everyone while you can.


----------



## Ames (Sep 2, 2011)

Haxx

Icky

rap wolf (best troll ever)


----------



## Icky (Sep 3, 2011)

D'awww, you guys are sweet. :3


----------



## Xenke (Sep 3, 2011)

Icky said:


> D'awww, you guys are sweet. :3



How can we miss you if you never leave_!?_


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 3, 2011)

On a thought, does anyone know what happened to Seratuhl? S/He seemed to just disappear one day.


----------



## Icky (Sep 3, 2011)

Xenke said:


> How can we miss you if you never leave_!?_



Hey, I was gone for a few months. This isn't much of a comeback either, I just wanted to stop in and say hi :>


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 3, 2011)

You're welcome, all you people that missed Icky, for bringing him back to you.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 3, 2011)

Aaaaaannnddd... he's gone again.


----------



## Icky (Sep 3, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You're welcome, all you people that missed Icky, for bringing him back to you.


Hey, when did I say you could advertise that I was bi >:c 



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Aaaaaannnddd... he's gone again.



Invisibility, yo.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 3, 2011)

Man when I furst joind there was a poster called LOVE! and they tore off mt head and shit down my throat :C

I do not miss them/

Also who missses lyxen... I cannot remember well but everytime i hear that mame i get a shudder of grammar >:C


----------



## Xenke (Sep 3, 2011)

Icky said:


> Hey, I was gone for a few months. This isn't much of a comeback either, I just wanted to stop in and say hi :>



My IRL inside jokes don't work so good here. ):


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 3, 2011)

Icky said:


> Invisibility, yo.


Well then, do you still play the triangle?


----------



## Icky (Sep 3, 2011)

Xenke said:


> My IRL inside jokes don't work so good here. ):


Inside jokes don't work _anywhere _.



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Well then, do you still play the triangle?


Uh...I guess? I play marimba, mainly.

[what the shit is with this new comment box]


----------



## Aden (Sep 3, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Also, I miss Whitenoise, Tashkentfox, and Ty Vulpine.





Jashwa said:


> Ty Vulpine





aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Xenke (Sep 3, 2011)

Icky said:


> Inside jokes don't work _anywhere _.



Yes they do. ):

Gosh, you're so _mean_. Life was better without bullies like you_!_.
unneeded ':V'


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 3, 2011)

Aden said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



The _character_ Rilvor would be facepalming very hard. While stabbing Jashwa of course.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 3, 2011)

Icky said:


> Hey, when did I say you could advertise that I was bi >:c


OMFG! He's back!
Why did you leave anyhow?


----------



## Icky (Sep 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> OMFG! He's back!
> Why did you leave anyhow?



Uh, I left because of some emotional bullshit that I'm still sorta dealing with, and now I'm honestly too busy to come on much.

That, and I haven't really wanted to come back, honestly.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, good luck with dealing with said "emotional bullshit", hope it works out in your favor.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 3, 2011)

Aden said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 


Rilvor said:


> The _character_ Rilvor would be facepalming very hard. While stabbing Jashwa of course.



As horrible as he was, you guys gotta admit that he was one of the ALL TIME GREATEST punching bags we've ever had. It was fun.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 3, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Bam, disproved within half an hour.



Smooth.



Rilvor said:


> On a thought, does anyone know what happened to Seratuhl? S/He seemed to just disappear one day.



I'm fairly certain she is creating and selling stuff on SL now.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 3, 2011)

Not a poster, but I miss my "The Most Interesting Man in the World" avatar.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Not a poster, but I miss my "The Most Interesting Man in the World" avatar.



It's not like you can't use it again. :\


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

shindo texted me
"Whatev no one want to hear my opinions and i dont want to share them"


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 3, 2011)

Xenke said:


> It's not like you can't use it again. :\



I'm torn, I really am.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> shindo texted me
> "Whatev no one want to hear my opinions and i dont want to share them"


Text him back saying how nobody wants to hear my opinions and I still post.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Text him back saying how nobody wants to hear my opinions and I still post.


okay i texted him

edit: hes being a baby bitch


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Not a poster, but I miss my "The Most Interesting Man in the World" avatar.



I fucking love that avatar.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I'm torn, I really am.



I MAKE YIU GOOD ONR 

I am good at pgotoshop







SEEE even cigaret :>


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I MAKE YIU GOOD ONR
> 
> I am good at pgotoshop
> 
> ...


This is the scariest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I MAKE YIU GOOD ONR
> 
> I am good at pgotoshop
> 
> ...



Holy shit, wow.  That is disturbing yet amazing.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 3, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> This is the scariest thing I've ever seen.



:C

I thought ir was uncanny


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I MAKE YIU GOOD ONR
> 
> I am good at pgotoshop
> 
> ...



Oh my God, I actually got chills from that.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 3, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Oh my God, I actually got chills from that.



Its good right?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 3, 2011)

That was straight out of H.P. Lovecraft.

DD needs moar drugs.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 3, 2011)

Wolfbone and Bobskunk.
The first is gone, no idea about the other.
I remember the person who requested a ban, possibly many other long lost users, and the people who drifted into fafchat and flew away.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 3, 2011)

I miss Huey >:


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 3, 2011)

Icky said:


> Hey, when did I say you could advertise that I was bi >:c



oh :>


----------



## Cocobanana (Sep 3, 2011)

*wishes to have known anyone here well enough that a relevant post could be made in this thread, but alas, it's not the case*


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 3, 2011)

Some of the posters I miss from here would be
Icky, Asswings, Wolf-Bone,  Nylak, Fuzzy Alien


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 3, 2011)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Some of the posters I miss from here would be
> Icky, Asswings, Wolf-Bone,  Nylak, Fuzzy Alien



I always saw Asswings posting while banned.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 3, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> Wolfbone and Bobskunk.
> The first is gone, no idea about the other.
> I remember the person who requested a ban, possibly many other long lost users, and the people who drifted into fafchat and flew away.



fart fart fart


----------



## chapels (Sep 3, 2011)

i liked Anyone


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 3, 2011)

EinTheCorgi :V


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 3, 2011)

I know I don't come here very often, and here's why (in an incredibly oversimplified and unrepresentative way) listed in no order:

Pre 2010 Azure
2008-2009 Lizardking
Bokacroc
Dyluck


Your replacements never came. The forum has been destabilized.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey, who around here misses Gibby?

He was a sweet guy. I miss him.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 3, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> and the people who drifted into fafchat and flew away.



:>

I kinda missed the days when you were in tinychat too :C


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 3, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> I know I don't come here very often, and here's why (in an incredibly oversimplified and unrepresentative way) listed in no order:
> 
> Pre 2010 Azure
> 2008-2009 Lizardking
> ...



I would respond, but first I'd have to understand what you mean, and of that I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 3, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> :>
> 
> I kinda missed the days when you were in tinychat too :C


It didn't quite fork yet... I thought everybody would go back to FAF eventually, but it didn't happen.
I try to sometimes get into tinychat, but since the timezones are so different I rarely ever see anybody.


----------



## chapels (Sep 3, 2011)

i for one dig azure as is. i will gladly serve as your replacement


----------



## Aetius (Sep 3, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> It didn't quite fork yet... I thought everybody would go back to FAF eventually, but it didn't happen.
> I try to sometimes get into tinychat, but since the timezones are so different I rarely ever see anybody.



Ahh, well I dont think people will go back to fafchat in a while, we moved to shapes chat for some reason.

Its alot more crowded than it was before which is good.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 3, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I would respond, but first I'd have to understand what you mean, and of that I'm not entirely sure.



Before you sold out, clearly.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 3, 2011)

Term If yo made that yoir avitar I could screen cap and die happy 


or atlest let me draw you as "the most intresting crustation in the world"


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> or atlest let me draw you as "the most intresting crustation in the world"



Most interesting crustation in the world would be amazing.

EDIT:  If you can make the original image smaller I'll make it my profile pic.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Most interesting crustation in the world would be amazing.
> 
> EDIT:  If you can make the original image smaller I'll make it my profile pic.




I draw it


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Before you sold out, clearly.



Xipoid only liked my posts when I was still underground

What a hipster


----------



## Bliss (Sep 3, 2011)

I miss my newbie self. V;


----------



## Aden (Sep 3, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Xipoid only liked my posts when I was still underground
> 
> What a hipster



I'm gonna place you on moderated status so all the plebs can't sully your posts with their inferior opinions


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 3, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Xipoid only liked my posts when I was still underground
> 
> What a hipster





LizardKing said:


> I would respond, but first I'd have to  understand what you mean, and of that I'm not entirely sure.




First and foremost, I don't dislike your posts. Back during the time I mentioned, you also possessed a second (or primary) posting style. That style has since become significantly more subtle or since faded away. It is not reflected in any other forum member, and you have not brought it back. Thus, it has effectively become extinct.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 3, 2011)

make a limerick and we'll love you again LK


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 3, 2011)

here term, less scary but more drug insdused


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 3, 2011)

TERM DRINKS FAF.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 3, 2011)

I for one, miss Grycho, Skift, and Deovacuus :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 3, 2011)

Gibby said:


> TERM DRINKS FAF.



hid mighty liver filters the good from the bad, he pisses excalence


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> hid mighty liver filters the good from the bad, he pisses excalence



Good meds eh?


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

most of the people I'm thinking of, are people from like, 2007... shite, I can't even remember the names anymore. I just I miss them :<


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 3, 2011)

Milo said:


> most of the people I'm thinking of, are people from like, 2007... shite, I can't even remember the names anymore. I just I miss them :<


 
You were here 2009 though werent you?



dinosaurdammit said:


> hid mighty liver filters the good from the bad, he pisses excalence



luvluv


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 3, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Good meds eh?



pain meds:

perkesets
oxycoten
morphien
hydrocodone
sumaratripthafan
and like fout others


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You were here 2009 though werent you?



this account, yes.

my older account (which I shall not name, as I dunno wtf I was thinking) was from about 2006 or 2007


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 3, 2011)

Milo said:


> from about 2006 or 2007



You mean you had another one before NekoFox08?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> pain meds:
> 
> perkesets
> oxycoten
> ...


Damn, how are you even able to post?


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> You mean you had another one before NekoFox08?



yes, one other. (oh geez, I've really changed :\)

not giving it away >:c


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Damn, how are you even able to post?



i unno but the lady that had to sedate me for my opperation was asian and had a thick accent she said 

'Oh wow you strong, like ox, you no go down" it took forever to sedate me but only problem is it takes forever to get me back awake ti.


bCK ON topic- I miiss icky and i know he is around, i did your ref sheey but you never ok'd it.
i actualy missed you CF wheb you left. 
when anyonw of the regulars goes missing i feel like a part ig me died


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

oh oh, I remember one. I miss KittenAdmin


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> i actualy missed you CF wheb you left.


I was gone cause of lack of internet, the whole thing was stupid.  The reason why I was gone was my brother wanted to save money while he was away, but with cancellation fees and after he got internet back, it didn't save him any money.
Realistically I'd only leave for real is if I found a fulltime job while at college and I just wouldn't have time to post, or if FA died or something.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Sep 3, 2011)

That guy who found the meaning of life when he came in a woman's hair. What a great guide to female relations!


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Damn, how are you even able to post?



Powerful meds give powerful sergal POWER!


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 3, 2011)

Milo said:


> yes, one other. (oh geez, I've really changed :\)
> 
> not giving it away >:c



The only other names I can dig up are silvertails8 and Sonikku15 and your IRL name. But I can't find either here on the forums.

Oh and theres Milo The Delphin but that came later.


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> The only other names I can dig up are silvertails8 and Sonikku15 and your IRL name. But I can't find either here on the forums.
> 
> Oh and theres Milo The Delphin but that came later.



lol did you google my e-mail adress?


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> here term, less scary but more drug insdused


 
Haha, I love it. Even if it resembles something that could come from South Park, it looks more like a character from the quirkiest show on earth. Good job, DD!

I also miss SirRob and... no one else in particular, I think.


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I also miss SirRob



yea... me too


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 3, 2011)

I miss the guy who taught me how to have good time with woman.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 3, 2011)

Milo said:


> lol did you google my e-mail adress?


yes. I stalk part time as a hobby.

Other people I miss that haven't been mentioned yet: mrredfox, zrcalo, pi, the old version of szopaw, AlexInsane, makmakmob, ChrisPanda, Get-dancing, and probably more.

I sort of miss Willow too.

Oh and who remembers â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢?
http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/8915/hello2m.png
http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/6893/hello3.png

or that guy who used to capitolise the first letter of every word

EDIT: oh and Eli/Aurali. That was always an interesting one.


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 3, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Oh and who remembers â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢?


I remember him, among some other people that always posted the same thing in intro threads back when the board raised your postcount.


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> yes. I stalk part time as a hobby.



lol that's because I used a different e-mail before the silversonic one for my older account.

...technically I have about 10 different e-mails >_> I only use 2 of them lol


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 3, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> pi



He's probably got about 3 multis on here somewhere.



SnowFox said:


> Get-dancing



ahahahaha



Bittertooth said:


> among some other people that always posted the same thing in intro threads back when the board raised your postcount.


 
Like pheonix

"Hi, welcome to the forum!" *copy* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste* *paste*


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Sep 3, 2011)

Another Shadow Nazi Alchemy thread would be great, but much like Woodstock you can't relive a one-time thing...


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 3, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> I know I don't come here very often, and here's why (in an incredibly oversimplified and unrepresentative way) listed in no order:
> 
> Pre 2010 Azure
> 2008-2009 Lizardking
> ...



I miss Boka, too.

And also that DavidMAwesome guy, whatever happened to him?


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> And also that DavidMAwesome guy, whatever happened to him?



I heard he turned into a total cross-dressing faggot and traveled the world, competing in drag shows.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 3, 2011)

Milo said:


> I heard he turned into a total cross-dressing faggot and traveled the world, competing in drag shows.



He did always like to travel.

By the way, I still talk to Kitten Admin often.


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> He did always like to travel.
> 
> By the way, I still talk to Kitten Admin often.



I haven't talked to him in a while... I also feel bad that the dolphin globe he gave me broke :c I'm still keeping it though :>


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 3, 2011)

I miss that Sonata/Arc one. Where has he gone..

I was mentioned in this thread


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> I miss that Sonata/Arc one. Where has he gone..
> 
> I was mentioned in this thread



oh yea, I also missed you



Grimfang said:


> I was mentioned in this thread



I was not :<


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 3, 2011)

Milo said:


> I was not :<



Did you disappear for a while?
Maybe you're just not involved enough with forum politics. Must be more opinionated! D:<

I should bring back another round of FAF Iron Chef so that I'll be remembered the next time I stop posting here for a while. Or be a crazy drunk mod again.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 3, 2011)

Whitenoise and Wolf-Bone );


----------



## Aetius (Sep 3, 2011)

haxx :C


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

did anybody really miss foxyboy or was it like me and wolfbone/gatodecafe, where you miss them because you miss yelling at them


----------



## Browder (Sep 3, 2011)

I admit that I do miss quite a few people I ban. As for the people who just plain leave, Atrakaj. I miss him.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

Rilvor said:


> Wolf-Bone





Sollux said:


> Skittle.





Glaice said:


> Axelfox





Jashwa said:


> Ty Vulpine.





Gavrill said:


> EinTheCorgi


 Do yall need me to hit you a couple times to counter your brain damage


where is deo
WHERE IS DEO *KICKS LEGS AROUND AND KICKS THINGS OFF MY BED*

a forum poster I miss that hasn't left FAF but he dont post much is Rouz. The shit he posts is so bizarre. He's even more bizarre on msn.
Rouz: Hopes in the shower 
Clay .    AutoMessage: Taking a shower, be back later. 
Rouz: murr 
Clay .  lmfao 
Clay .  hopes in the shower 
Rouz: Yeah, and I murdered that bitch too 
Clay .  No you ddnt 
Rouz: Hoped in the shower kill Hope and hide that bitch in the drain


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 3, 2011)

Silibus


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> haxx :C



...you almost literally talk to him every day


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> Silibus



oh lord, he quit this place like, 2 years ago lol.

I still talk to him from time to time on xboxlive. (with the few games for windows games I have for PC since actual xboxlive is a rip off)


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 3, 2011)

Milo said:


> oh lord, he quit this place like, 2 years ago lol.
> 
> I still talk to him from time to time on xboxlive. (with the few games for windows games I have for PC since actual xboxlive is a rip off)


I talked to him a little bit because he was friends with my ex, but I haven't spoken to him since. Is he doing okay?


----------



## Aetius (Sep 3, 2011)

Milo said:


> ...you almost literally talk to him every day



But not every minute! ;_;


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> I talked to him a little bit because he was friends with my ex, but I haven't spoken to him since. Is he doing okay?



well let's see if I remember the details.

he's still in the marines... or navy... or something :S he's rooming with someone else he feels uncomfortable with, and he's doing fine. matter of fact, he offered me a place to stay if I wanted. (I'd feel bad mooching though, so heh)


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 4, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> Silibus



This name rings quite clearly in my memory, but it refuses to give up why.

Either I quite loathed this person, or I was on very good terms with said person.

I realized as I was at work today that I joined this forum four years and six months ago.

Four years and six months ago, such a long time. I can recall how many times my posting style changed, as well.

Whoever misses Eli, I do wish *great* misfortune upon you. I will always feel that this person was in part responsible for what destroyed the old community here.  Though, not actually. Misfortune upon you, that is.

I also would like to say I miss DarkTalbain's posting as well, as I cannot recall if I mentioned him yet or not.


----------



## Milo (Sep 4, 2011)

I miss Taku-oh hi takun :I


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 4, 2011)

Rilvor said:


> This name rings quite clearly in my memory, but it refuses to give up why.


He was generally a nice guy from what I remember. Made some not-too-shabby philosophy threads iirc, liked anime but didn't talk about it much.

He was just an average guy, kinda free-spirited with a large postcount (once again, iirc). So it's probably familiar just by how often he posted. I just remember never being angry at him over anything. What made me mention him was that he was just a chill, cool guy who I wouldn't mind seeing here again.

Edit: i like mundane people i s'pose 

OH MAN i forgot, there was someone here a long while back with a Mindflayer fursona. Wonder where they went?


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 4, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> He was generally a nice guy from what I remember. Made some not-too-shabby philosophy threads iirc, liked anime but didn't talk about it much.
> 
> He was just an average guy, kinda free-spirited with a large postcount (once again, iirc). So it's probably familiar just by how often he posted. I just remember never being angry at him over anything. What made me mention him was that he was just a chill, cool guy who I wouldn't mind seeing here again.



I know this of him, I remember that. However, there is something hidden within my memory that rings of an extreme, either one of which I previously mentioned.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2011)

Milo said:


> I miss Taku-oh hi takun :I


I guess he's watching the thread to see if we miss him :I


----------



## Takun (Sep 4, 2011)

I miss me too.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2011)

Takun said:


> I miss me too.


Have you found yourself?


----------



## Takun (Sep 4, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Have you found yourself?



have any of us?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2011)

Takun said:


> have any of us?


I found Waldo though, turns out he didn't have any bars on his cell.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 4, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> And also that DavidMAwesome guy, whatever happened to him?



Who the fuck is that?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 4, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> FAF Iron Chef


That "competition" was great. It'd probably be a good idea to host it, maybe even see a new taste other than the ugly but suggestive cookies, strange glass and other various meals.
I doubt you'll be a crazy drunk mod once again, and again...


----------



## BRN (Sep 4, 2011)

I miss Willow.

And Gaz.


----------



## Sar (Sep 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Please dont tell me he got banned
> *a tear starts to come out of my eye*


 Dry your tears, Clayton. He is not banned. He has just not posted for a while.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 4, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Dry your tears, Clayton. He is not banned. He has just not posted for a while.


what about deo


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 4, 2011)

SIX said:


> I miss Willow.
> 
> And Gaz.


Didn't they leave to GTWF and just never came back?


----------



## Azure (Sep 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> As horrible as he was, you guys gotta admit that he was one of the ALL TIME GREATEST punching bags we've ever had. It was fun.


Nobody punched Ty as much as me. It was like, my hobby for a whole year. The validation was immense ;v



Xipoid said:


> Pre 2010 Azure


:c

At the very least, I wish things could have been different from then to now. Fate does not ask our consent.



chapels said:


> i for one dig azure as is. i will gladly serve as your replacement


I dig me as is too. Could use a shower though.


----------



## Deo (Sep 4, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


>


oh god nightmares



Clayton said:


> what about deo


Clayton, I'm not banned. Yet.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 4, 2011)

SIX said:


> I miss *Willow*.
> 
> And Gaz.


Oh my god yes ;;;;;(


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Sep 4, 2011)

Woops, double post.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Sep 4, 2011)

TashkentFox.

â€‹:V


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2011)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> TashkentFox.
> 
> â€‹:V


Yeah I want to ask him how many mice he's eaten lately?


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 4, 2011)

Azure said:


> Nobody punched Ty as much as me. It was like, my hobby for a whole year. The validation was immense ;v



I'd contest you for that.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 4, 2011)

*pouts*  No one missed me?  :cry:


----------



## Aden (Sep 4, 2011)

Rilvor said:


> I'd contest you for that.



Now, now, boys. Quality over quantity.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2011)

Telnac said:


> *pouts*  No one missed me?  :cry:


*hugs*
There there, it's all gone to be okay :3


----------



## Telnac (Sep 4, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> *hugs*
> There there, it's all gone to be okay :3


It's OK; I was only gone for like 5 months so most ppl probably never noticed I disappeared!


----------



## Wreth (Sep 5, 2011)

This thread makes me smile when I am reminded of people, and then frown when I realise I miss their forum contributions. :c


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 5, 2011)

Rilvor said:


> Whoever misses Eli, I do wish *great* misfortune upon you. I will always feel that this person was in part responsible for what destroyed the old community here.



It seems odd to me this name would even come up in this thread... other than for the sake of wanting to shake up any kind of "normalcy" (for lack of better word) here. But yeah, some things never quite recovered after she disappeared.



Satellite One said:


> That "competition" was great. It'd probably be a good idea to host it, maybe even see a new taste other than the ugly but suggestive cookies, strange glass and other various meals.
> I doubt you'll be a crazy drunk mod once again, and again...



Yeah, that'll never happen, haha.
And I think I'll set up a good ol' fashioned cook off this October.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> Now, now, boys. Quality over quantity.



Very well!

Does Ty following me around the net to angrily harass me count as an automatic victory?



Grimfang said:


> It seems odd to me this name would even come up in this thread... other than for the sake of wanting to shake up any kind of "normalcy" (for lack of better word) here. But yeah, some things never quite recovered after she disappeared.



I must agree, I was surprised among other more negative emotions to see such.

The time itself evokes negative emotions, most of them wistful and full of disappointment.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 5, 2011)

Telnac said:


> It's OK; I was only gone for like 5 months so most ppl probably never noticed I disappeared!


i noticed ;;


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2011)

Deo said:


> oh god nightmares
> 
> 
> Clayton, I'm not banned. Yet.


 
yssssss
heres a pic for you


----------



## Aetius (Sep 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> yssssss
> heres a pic for you



My Eyes.....


----------



## Don (Sep 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> yssssss
> heres a pic for you



Pardon me while I lobotomize myself with an egg beater.

As for people I miss, I honestly can't say. I don't really remember anyone I truly liked who left.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 5, 2011)

I miss the GTWT people though they migrated off to another land that I do not frequent.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 5, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I miss the GTWT people though they migrated off to another land that I do not frequent.



Ohai :V

A lot of members I miss have already been said. 
Wolf Bone
Nylak
Willow
Icky
Sirrob
Whitenoise

I also miss SouthSydeDobe, Exunod, leon, and as for others I don't know enough to really have an opinion on.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 5, 2011)

I really miss the good ole days of the GTWT and all the people that frequented it.


----------



## jeff (Sep 5, 2011)

wait willows gone??
how did that happen???

also sinister exaggerator was a pretty cool guy

and what xipoid said about people being different and how you generally miss what they brought to the table
ultimately, though, i can respect that people grow up all bent out of shape and im not going to start trimming ideas off of them nobody makes very good consumer landscape everyones pretty dissonant who knows where to begin


----------



## Don (Sep 5, 2011)

Aleu said:


> Ohai :V
> 
> A lot of members I miss have already been said.
> Wolf Bone
> ...



Huh, well with this list there are a few people that I like who have left.


----------



## Milo (Sep 5, 2011)

y u leave me whitenoise


----------



## Bliss (Sep 5, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I really miss the good ole days of the *GTWT* and all the people that frequented it.


Wut?

Crusader Mike, I had no idea! :V


----------



## Aetius (Sep 5, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Wut?
> 
> Crusader Mike, I had no idea! :V



Not that! >:C

It was the general time wasting thread that existed in FAF long ago (2010)


----------



## Corto (Sep 5, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Wut?
> 
> Crusader Mike, I had no idea! :V



Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Telnac (Sep 5, 2011)

Why did Nylak leave?


----------



## Attaman (Sep 5, 2011)

My understanding is Nylak does this often. Comes back for a few weeks / days at a time, then vanishes for many moons.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 5, 2011)

Attaman said:


> My understanding is Nylak does this often. Comes back for a few weeks / days at a time, then vanishes for many moons.


My guess is she's dealing with real life.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 6, 2011)

Holy jeez I'm late to the party, but that Wolf-Bone guy was a trip and a half. He has been missed...


----------



## Blutide (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't remember his name, but he made poems and such out of vore. He was awesome, there was a mod that was a bat that I remember being awesome.
Loinrocker was killed by his father  RIP dude. ( crazy guy, but was great company in the end )
Icky I only knew for a short while

William......Where did he go I wonder...( I haven't been on that much anymore )


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 6, 2011)

Blutide said:


> Loinrocker was killed by his father  RIP dude. ( crazy guy, but was great company in the end )



What???


----------



## Takun (Sep 7, 2011)

NARGLE.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 7, 2011)

haha


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2011)

Ricky said:


> haha


I can just imagine

"My FAF senses are tingling..."


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 7, 2011)

I miss you, Jelly. 
;^;


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 7, 2011)

Aleu said:


> Ohai :V
> 
> A lot of members I miss have already been said.
> Wolf Bone
> ...


A large part of this list is acutally the GTWF/T, but where are the others gone to?
Most of them just log off without message. Probably means they've moved on somewhere worse or better.

Technically, if you like the old FAF, you'll probably also like most of these people.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 7, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> A large part of this list is acutally the GTWF/T, but where are the others gone to?
> Most of them just log off without message. Probably means they've moved on somewhere worse or better.
> 
> Technically, if you like the old FAF, you'll probably also like most of these people.



I can only see 3 people that are on GTWF. How is that a large part?


----------



## Corto (Sep 7, 2011)

Blutide said:


> Loinrocker was killed by his father  RIP dude. ( crazy guy, but was great company in the end )
> Icky I only knew for a short while


Wait, now I started paying attention. What?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2011)

Corto said:


> Wait, now I started paying attention. What?


One of the people that used to post, I thought he had left like so many other people do, but damn I didn't know he was killed :'(


----------



## Werevixen (Sep 8, 2011)

My theory of myself being a total background personality is only being strengthened.

I could get away with murder, maybe, give me a minute...


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 8, 2011)

I miss a German guy named Jaden.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 8, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I miss a German guy named Jaden.



Ohh God I miss Jaden, we used to play counter-strike together D:


----------



## Blutide (Sep 21, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> What???



He came out and told his dad everything, and without a second thought his father shot him to death. Two shots to the head and five to the body.

it was a violent end, I cried for a while...he was only 19....


Trying to find link to the newspaper clip I saved, it was in the newspaper. ***********I did save the clip I can't seem to locate it, but I will take a picture of his grave when I can. I just have been out of town for so long. He is buried in his families lot.


----------



## Aden (Sep 21, 2011)

Blutide said:


> He came out and told his dad everything, and without a second thought his father shot him to death. Two shots to the head and five to the body.
> 
> it was a violent end, I cried for a while...he was only 19....
> 
> ...



what in the actual fuck


----------



## Cyril (Sep 21, 2011)

WHAT 0_0
never knew the dude but RIP. hope the father got what was coming to him.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 22, 2011)

Blutide said:


> He came out and told his dad everything, and without a second thought his father shot him to death.



Fursecution?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 22, 2011)

The ole' crazy me back den: Brownsquirrel
I don't care if I'm vain.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 22, 2011)

I can't think of any who I honestly 'miss', but I can think of a few annoying splinters that still need pulling out.


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 22, 2011)

I do miss Taskentfoxes stupidity


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 22, 2011)

Aden said:


> what in the actual fuck



Agreed! I wondered what had happened to him, I just thought he's left like people do.
Holy crap <=[


----------



## Blutide (Sep 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Fursecution?



I don't know if he  told that to his dad, I just know from what his mother mentioned that  he was coming out of the closet. I don't know if he said he was a furry  or not.....I don't EVER in my life what a phone call like that  again.....I would give organs to never, EVER EVER hear a woman cry like  that in fear and pain....




ramsay_baggins said:


> Agreed! I wondered what had happened to him, I just thought he's left like people do.
> Holy crap <=[



If only he did just leave and not say anything..... 

Also I am not home yet, I don't expect to be until the holidays, but when I visit his mom I will post that clip I saved. The grave site, its a beautiful piece of land. ( mothers family lot, I didn't think I mentioned what side of the family )


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 23, 2011)

Is it me, or has Thatch disappeared? ._.


----------



## Cain (Sep 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Is it me, or has Thatch disappeared? ._.


I'm so sure I saw him frequent the Intro subforum a coupla days ago o_o


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Is it me, or has Thatch disappeared? ._.


He's still on skype, at least.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 23, 2011)

I miss Irreverent.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Sep 24, 2011)

That guy that everyone else missed too :[


----------



## Corto (Sep 24, 2011)

I miss all of my generation. Xaerun became an admin, Warmock is working mainsite, Irre was lost to the mist of alcohol. Feels like the ending to "Stand By Me".


----------



## Attaman (Sep 24, 2011)

Corto said:


> I miss all of my generation. Xaerun became an admin, Warmock is working mainsite, Irre was lost to the mist of alcohol. Feels like the ending to "Stand By Me".


 If that's the case, whose epilogue are you living out?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 24, 2011)

Attaman said:


> If that's the case, whose epilogue are you living out?


Drunken lonely man.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 24, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Drunken lonely man.



So very saddening.

Corto, I'll be your Xaerun for you.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 24, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> So very saddening.
> 
> Corto, I'll be your Xaerun for you.


*YUU!* >:C


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2011)

i wish foxy_boy was back

he's the only person i felt okay laughing at

well him and cutterfail but hey


----------



## Thatch (Sep 24, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I'm so sure I saw him frequent the Intro subforum a coupla days ago o_o



If by "couple days" you mean "over a month", then you'd be correct.

I'm taking a vacation from FAF, since it became unbearably boring again.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 24, 2011)

Thatch said:


> I'm taking a vacation from FAF, since it became unbearably boring again.


Hogwash. Lizzie's here. :V


----------



## Corto (Sep 24, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> So very saddening.
> 
> Corto, I'll be your Xaerun for you.





Lizzie said:


> *YUU!* >:C



Ladies, ladies, there's enough of me for everyone.


Unless you are not ladies in which case go bother someone else.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 24, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Hogwash. Lizzie's here. :V



Yes, exactly. Stop ruining FAF, goddamn newfags :V


----------



## Bliss (Sep 24, 2011)

Corto said:


> Ladies, ladies, there's enough of me for everyone.
> 
> 
> Unless you are not ladies in which case go bother someone else.


I assure you I am no _'lady'_. Ugh. >:C

But I am more than willing to dress you as one. That's my thing.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 24, 2011)

Cool I was mentioned once. lol 

Me I miss this place in general. I can't name some people off the top of my head but there are people I vaguely remember that I know don't post here anymore. Back to busy old life and such.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 24, 2011)

Why would you miss Thatch? All he did was MEANIE FASE to newcancer furries. Who never stayed to become regulars.
For some reason.

I'ma also mention that I miss, Nargle (because adorable), Will the Dhole, uh Secret squirrel... Pretty much everyone on my friends list. I know some of you are still posting, but I don't come here enough to see you anymore. ;^;


----------



## Corto (Sep 24, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> I assure you I am no _'lady'_. Ugh. >:C
> 
> But I am more than willing to dress you as one. That's my thing.



Yes because another furry that wants to dress me up as a girl is exactly what my life is missing right now.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 24, 2011)

Corto said:


> Yes because another furry that wants to dress me up as a girl is exactly what my life is missing right now.


This has happened before? :3c


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone mention CyberFox? xd


----------



## Corto (Sep 24, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> This has happened before? :3c



No. No it never has.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Anyone mention CyberFox? xd


I think it's impossible to unironically miss that guy


----------



## Aetius (Sep 25, 2011)

Corto said:


> No. No it never has.



Really now? :3

 On topic : Looking back at old threads, its kinda sad seeing how many people do not post anymore.


----------



## Blutide (Sep 25, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Really now? :3
> 
> On topic : Looking back at old threads, its kinda sad seeing how many people do not post anymore.



I bet they still stop by, just lurking. I do that a lot on [adultswim].com anymore, I used to be really active there but I just don't post anymore.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 25, 2011)

dragonfan. Yup, a long, long, time ago...


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 25, 2011)

I miss Draco_2k, the flying wheelchair.


----------



## Aden (Sep 25, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> dragonfan. Yup, a long, long, time ago...



I miss all our more special guests, really


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 25, 2011)

Aden said:


> I miss all our more *special* guests, really


 
frysquint.jpg


----------

